# L.A. CRUISE NIGHT ON CRENSHAW



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

POST EM UP! WATS CRACKIN IN L.A?????? 
L.A.TIMES.CC.REPRESENTING THE WHOLE L.A. AREA!
EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FROM CRESHAW TO IMPERIAL
















WATCH MORE VIDEOS FROM THE LA AREA ON YOUTUBE:LA TIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT bout time we start bringin bac tha ol'skool cali ways, where & whatime yall meet up at on sundays?


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Breakin laws down the shaw like a hoodla supposed to


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20055557
> *POST EM UP! WATS CRACKIN IN L.A??????
> L.A.TIMES.CC.REPRESENTING THE WHOLE L.A. AREA!
> EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FROM CRESHAW TO IMPERIAL
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

COME JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON CRENSHAW AND LAMBERT STREET EVERYBODY MEETS UP AT 6:00 PM AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS, THEN WE START THE CRUISE UP TO WESTERN AND SLAUSON AND WE STOP AT THE HOME DEPOT, THEN CUNTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL WE STOP IN THE BANK OF AMERICA PARKING LOT, THEN CONTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL..EVERYBODY WELCOME BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND KIDS AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HOPP...ANYBODY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THIS CRUISE NIGHT FEEL FREE TO ASK.......L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 12 2011, 01:37 AM~20073551
> *COME JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON CRENSHAW AND LAMBERT STREET EVERYBODY MEETS UP AT 6:00 PM AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS, THEN WE START THE CRUISE UP TO WESTERN AND SLAUSON AND WE STOP AT THE HOME DEPOT, THEN CUNTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL WE STOP IN THE BANK OF AMERICA PARKING LOT, THEN CONTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL..EVERYBODY WELCOME BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND KIDS AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HOPP...ANYBODY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THIS CRUISE NIGHT FEEL FREE TO ASK.......L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.
> *




Sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

good lookin out on tha info homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

To the top


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT VIDEOS. L.A. TIMES DOING THERE THANG


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

CITY KINGS C.C. LOS ANGELES


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

COME JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON CRENSHAW AND LAMBERT STREET EVERYBODY MEETS UP AT 6:00 PM AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS, THEN WE START THE CRUISE UP TO WESTERN AND SLAUSON AND WE STOP AT THE HOME DEPOT, THEN CUNTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL WE STOP IN THE BANK OF AMERICA PARKING LOT, THEN CONTINUE ON TO WESTERN AND IMPERIAL..EVERYBODY WELCOME BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND KIDS AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HOPP...ANYBODY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THIS CRUISE NIGHT FEEL FREE TO ASK.......L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## grumpy323 (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR_C_@Mar 16 2011, 03:55 PM~20107175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grumpy323 (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 9 2011, 10:02 PM~20055557
> *POST EM UP! WATS CRACKIN IN L.A??????
> L.A.TIMES.CC.REPRESENTING THE WHOLE L.A. AREA!
> EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FROM CRESHAW TO IMPERIAL
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LA DNT WANNA MESS WITH THA IE . :biggrin:


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

COME DOWN TO L.A. ANND JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOM AND SOLO RIDERS..NO GANGBANGING NO BULLSHIT JUST HOPPING CARS AND CRUSIN EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FOR SHURE TO CARCK ON CRENSHAW


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 22 2011, 11:17 PM~20157862
> *COME DOWN TO L.A. ANND JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOM AND SOLO RIDERS..NO GANGBANGING NO BULLSHIT JUST HOPPING CARS AND CRUSIN EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FOR SHURE TO CARCK ON CRENSHAW
> *


im planning to go out there real soon so its crackin every sunday for sherrrrrr....


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 22 2011, 11:24 PM~20158147
> *im planning to go out there real soon so its crackin every sunday for sherrrrrr....
> *


X123456 YEA IS IT POPN OFF EVERY SUN NO BULLSHIT OR ONLY SUMTIMES


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

damn going to have to check it out im going to be in la on vac. on the 3rd


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

yea every sunday its for shure to krack, but if its raining not alot of car clubs be out there when its raining sumtimes rain or shine but its better to come on a sunny sunday and its for shure to crack especially the car hop theirs always a hopp going on so just come check it out you might like it you might not u just gona have to check it out yourself and see wat you think..we got videos on youtube check em out L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

yea saw them i dont matter tho it not crackin like it is out there ...i cant wait to go down there and check it out where do they be meetin up at again and what time??


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 23 2011, 06:43 PM~20164455
> *yea every  sunday its for shure to krack, but if its raining not alot of car clubs be out there when its raining sumtimes rain or shine but its better to come on a sunny sunday and its for shure to crack especially the car hop theirs always a hopp going on so just come check it out you might like it you might not u just gona have to check it out yourself and see wat you think..we got videos on youtube check em out L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.
> *


:thumbsup: WHAT TIME YOU LEAVING THE WASH ON SUNDAY HIT ME UP TO ROLL :sprint:


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Mar 23 2011, 06:43 PM~20164455
> *yea every  sunday its for shure to krack, but if its raining not alot of car clubs be out there when its raining sumtimes rain or shine but its better to come on a sunny sunday and its for shure to crack especially the car hop theirs always a hopp going on so just come check it out you might like it you might not u just gona have to check it out yourself and see wat you think..we got videos on youtube check em out L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.
> *


FIRMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! ALRIGHT ME AND SUM PEEPS WILL START TO CRUZ OUT ON SUNS HELLS YEA


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right crenshaw ttt


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

CRUISE NIGHT ON CRENSHAW MARCH 2011!


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

WE MEET UP EVERY SUNDAY AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS ON CRENSHAW AND LEIMERT STREET AT 6:00PM..HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYZ OUT THERE SOON.


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20179731
> *:thumbsup: WHAT TIME YOU LEAVING THE WASH ON SUNDAY HIT ME UP TO ROLL :sprint:
> *


WE LEAVE AT 6 PM DOGGIE


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Mar 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20164779
> *yea saw them i dont matter tho it not crackin like it is out there ...i cant wait to go down there and check it out where do they be meetin up at again and what time??
> *


CRENSHAW AND LEIMERT STREET AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS EVERY SUNDAY AT 6 PM


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Apr 21 2011, 01:58 AM~20387312
> *CRENSHAW AND LEIMERT STREET AT THE CHRIS'S BURGERS EVERY SUNDAY AT 6 PM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im talkin bout! TTT


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

L.A. SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT ON CRENSHAW AND VERNON!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> L.A. SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT ON CRENSHAW AND VERNON!


COOL HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ITS HAPPENING;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm gonna be in the LA area in October. Will this still be goin on?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> CRUISE NIGHT ON CRENSHAW MARCH 2011!


 Firme video soy sporty from onterio classics thumbs up


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT we stay on the shaw can't wait till Sunday.........


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hummmm got 2 ck it out long drive but what the hell!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> COME DOWN TO L.A. ANND JOIN US EVERY SUNDAY ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOM AND SOLO RIDERS..NO GANGBANGING NO BULLSHIT JUST HOPPING CARS AND CRUSIN EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FOR SHURE TO CARCK ON CRENSHAW



:thumbsup: Im from phx I'll be there next weekend.... I would like to go out there and check it out


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ya bro u should!!!! i hear theres alot of nice rides....


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

shit i was the shaw after the Torres Empire show at l.a. convention and 1-time rolled thru and blocked the shaw trying to impound cars!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> shit i was the shaw after the Torres Empire show at l.a. convention and 1-time rolled thru and blocked the shaw trying to impound cars!


YEAH THATS THE ONLY THING THAT KILLS IT ON THE SHAW 1 TIME STAY TRIPEN.....:dunno::dunno::thumbsdown:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

VEINStheONE said:


> YEAH THATS THE ONLY THING THAT KILLS IT ON THE SHAW 1 TIME STAY TRIPEN.....:dunno::dunno::thumbsdown:


*do they always do that? shit when i was there that time i barely manage to get out when the cop blocked the street. me and some dark blue coupe took the red light and went straight to home depot!
lol :rofl:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*dam nutn lyke tha good ol'dayz bacc in tha 90s... *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> yea every sunday its for shure to krack, but if its raining not alot of car clubs be out there when its raining sumtimes rain or shine but its better to come on a sunny sunday and its for shure to crack especially the car hop theirs always a hopp going on so just come check it out you might like it you might not u just gona have to check it out yourself and see wat you think..we got videos on youtube check em out L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB.


 How has it been latley? I never do shit but stay
home... Im tired of the whole scene, but it would be nice to kick back on the shaw, every couple of sundays...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------

